

The Web is One Big App Store.... - dell9000
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2011/05/11/the-web-as-one-big-app-store/

======
nextparadigms
No it's not. The web is a whole bunch of appstores/download stores. The web as
a whole is not curated. The appstores/download stores are.

